# NEED URGENT HELP! Dog pooped blooded, won't eat or drink!!



## chloe17 (Feb 14, 2013)

My dog is a female 4yr old beagle. Last tuesday my dog pooped/diareaha blood. It was dark. We took her to the vet asap and the vet wasn't sure what it could be. They said either HGE or colitus. They also gave her a butt cleaning, which resulted in a lot of blood. The vet gave us some antibiotics and said if she didn't get better to bring her in again or bring her to an animal hospital. We didnt feed her for 24hrs, and then started to give her just rice and boiled chicken, we made sure she stayed hydrated by giving her water and coconut water. She only went diarreah/bled that first day. The second day no blood, but wasnt a firm stool. Then back to regular poop by the third day. Then she seemed back to normal, running around and playing. Fast forward to today her stomach started making weird noises around 6pm and she wouldnt eat her dinner. She is acting like she is really uncomfortable. She gets up stretches out her back legs and circles forever before laying down, only to get up again. I took her outside hoping she would poop and she threw up just a tiny bit. All the vets are closed at this hour and I am not sure what to do until tomorrow. I got her to drink some water but that is it. as of now she is curled up "sleeping" but i hear faint groans/grunts here and there. There is still one more day left of her antibiotics, and we have been giving them to her on a regular time schedule. So as of now she is really uncomfortable, wont eat, had to force her to drink, no blood but also hasnt pooped, went pee with no problem.

any ideas of what this could be or any help would be sooo greatly appreciated, she is a great dog!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it possible she's swallowed anything she shouldn't have? 

Try and find an emergency vet to take her to. Since she's had all of these recent issues it's hard to say for sure what it could be and you want to make sure everything is okay internally. Consider maybe having X-rays done, too.


----------



## chloe17 (Feb 14, 2013)

i am pretty certain she didnt swallow anything


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

chloe17 said:


> i am pretty certain she didnt swallow anything


Well that's good, because it's less likely to be a blockage, which can be a very expensive surgery. I still think you need to get her to an emergency vet if you can.


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

Is she eating beneful? There are reports of it causing simular issues. If she is please report it to the fda and change her food. I'd take her to the vet too.


----------



## doghunter8 (Mar 13, 2013)

maybe having X-rays would help


----------

